# What color is this pigeon?



## Jelandusn (Jan 4, 2016)

I saw this at the show a couple of weeks ago and loved its markings. Silly me, I didn't think to take a pic of the identification card so I don't know the breed or the color. Anyone?


----------



## loftkeeper (Sep 21, 2010)

looks almond color found in many breeds


----------



## alby68 (Mar 18, 2013)

and possibly a portugese tumbler?


----------



## pigeonraiser (Mar 23, 2001)

Good looking almond.Roller?Tumbler?Nice bird.


----------



## franciscreek (Oct 21, 2010)

I agree with Alby, Looks like an almond Portuguese Tumbler


----------



## Jelandusn (Jan 4, 2016)

Thanks a bunch!


----------



## CAErickson (Apr 20, 2015)

To get the classic Almond phenotype as shown, you need to have the almond gene plus several other genes. Well described on several pigeon genetic internet sites.


----------

